# Leaked Between the Buried and Me



## KaiFox (Oct 2, 2009)

Omg YAY! It kicks ass! I can't wait for the new album! ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OspGO0YVeRI


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 2, 2009)

I listened to it all. Really didn't appeal to me. Maybe it was the guitars maybe it was the guy's voice : / Oh well.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 2, 2009)

The first 18 seconds were actually decent, but then it totally fell on it's face. The vocalist sounds more screamo-ish than ever (both in tonality and the timing), and the guitarist totally destroys the song. 

Yikes :v I dislike this band even more, and both metalcore and deathcore just that much more.


----------



## Scautty (Oct 5, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The first 18 seconds were actually decent, but then it totally fell on it's face. The vocalist sounds more screamo-ish than ever (both in tonality and the timing), and the guitarist totally destroys the song.
> 
> Yikes :v I dislike this band even more, and both metalcore and deathcore just that much more.



That's how they sounded in Alaska though. :/

I actually liked it. It's more technical in my opinion. And I LOVE technical. Not too many blast beats to put me to sleep.


----------

